

A Journey Through Web 2.0 Hell - xeroteam
http://www.jaguarmarketingrevealed.com/2008/02/18/a-journey-through-web-20-hell/
My tale of New School Marketing and its amazing potential. If you haven't jumped face first into Web 2.0, you're robbing your own business.
======
Tygerdave
The only way to make money on get rich quick schemes is to sell them.
Personally I wouldn't buy a web 2.0 SEO scheme system from someone who has no
follows on their own internal links.

------
xeroteam
I've been in this business for a few years and pride myself in running a
professional program that helps anyone learn how to properly market on the
Internet.

No one is selling a "get rich quick scheme" nor a "web 2.0 SEO scheme system."
Just trading money for what any business owner needs... knowledge.

Now about my "no-follows." Although I appreciate you attempt at analyzing my
internal link structure, I got a handle on it. Any experienced SEO knows that
this prevents PageRank leaks to unimportant pages.

